# Need Spool for 704z



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

Looking for a Gold spool for a 704z,also the eccentric and dog spring .


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

http://store.scottsbt.com/PennParts/Home.aspx try here if you can't find them local. Used them a couple times.


----------



## thereelguy850 (Jun 10, 2013)

*704z spool*

scotts is hella high.looking for something local/used just a spool no drag stack.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

look up pompano joe on here he does reel cleaning and repairs he may have some and theres this other guy but i forget his name.


----------

